# Anyone waiting to Egg share July/August/September time



## everydayisagift

I only post on the lister ladies thread as that's were I am having treatment 
But a lot of ladies have already had treatment and are not around as much 
And I need ladies to talk to daily  

So was hoping they are some ladies that are hoping to start in July/aug time 

I have not long got all my blood tests back and signed off 
So I am just waiting on a match 

WHICH I AM FINDING HARD WAITING 

Because when I had round one I never egg shared so I started when I wanted to 

I know it's not been long since I have been signed off but I am 24/7 looking at my phone for emails waiting for that message that a match has been found and I can start

Was wondering if anyone else felt like this 

Please share


----------



## Donna82

I everyday......

I'm not actually having my treatment at Lister now but will be doing egg share July/ August time  feel free to message me 

Always good to having someone going through it at the same time


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> I only post on the lister ladies thread as that's were I am having treatment
> But a lot of ladies have already had treatment and are not around as much
> And I need ladies to talk to daily
> 
> So was hoping they are some ladies that are hoping to start in July/aug time
> 
> I have not long got all my blood tests back and signed off
> So I am just waiting on a match
> 
> WHICH I AM FINDING HARD WAITING
> 
> Because when I had round one I never egg shared so I started when I wanted to
> 
> I know it's not been long since I have been signed off but I am 24/7 looking at my phone for emails waiting for that message that a match has been found and I can start
> 
> Was wondering if anyone else felt like this
> 
> Please share


Hey you.

I think we are in the same situation - it literally comes down to timings - the fact we have holidays planned and also the Olympics. Ruth informed me that recipients don't want to travel into London during tht time. OMG! I so don't care about the Olympics and would happily travel in during that time!!!!

I have been checking my emails constantly today....so I do understand. I'm checking....even though I now know they won't match me until they find someone who wants to start very end of July. I am, very, impatient.

Hang in there. Enjoy your holiday. As they keep telling me....they have new recipients weekly... Xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Thanks ladies 

Dingle - have you been told you won't be matched until end of July ? 

I haven't really asked any questions other than is their any update I really want to email them and ask HOW LONG do I have to wait !!!!

I so wanted to email them this morning to ask for a update but have stopped myself so I don't look like a pain in the ass (even tho lizzy did say at my appointment feel free to email everyday with you want ) 

How often do you ladies email to ask for updates ?


----------



## dingle123

Everyday - I was actually told they are trying to match me now (heard this Friday) but I was also told by Lizzy (a few weeks ago) that they had me on their mid July books. After having a minor melt down Friday I wont be seeking an update for a while now haha! I guess I am at the point of trusting that when they have the right person they will be in contact. However if you feel like emailing...do it - you are a patient of theirs after all xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey girls can I join you?  looks like I'll be on the pill end July to match up with recpient for eggshare cycle number 2...
Let the madness continue  

Waiting is a nightmare I know girls trust me my clinic kept me hangin on ages... but second time around I dont feel in too much of a rush  
Feeling ok and ready to try again tho   xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Dingle - just emailed them as you seem to have been told more info then me so have asked when will I be starting the pill etc 
All I got told is paperwork has been signed off and we are looking for a match but we have noted you holidays 
How long is this bloody Olympics on for  

Welcome staceyemma you can help us first time egg sharers keep calm with the waiting


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Hey girls can I join you? looks like I'll be on the pill end July to match up with recpient for eggshare cycle number 2...
> Let the madness continue
> 
> Waiting is a nightmare I know girls trust me my clinic kept me hangin on ages... but second time around I dont feel in too much of a rush
> Feeling ok and ready to try again tho  xx


YOU'RE BACK!!!! So glad you are giving egg sharing another bash! Xxx


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> How long is this bloody Olympics on for


2 weeks!


----------



## staceyemma

I'll have a good go  

Dingle glad to be joining u again   Im ready to try again I wont give up...My drugs will be more next time as I was only on a low amount and could be pushed more for more eggs and an earlier egg collection in case my naughty right ovary releases my eggs again early  At least this time I know the injections are fine and Egg collection is fine so won't be worried about that  

the clinic knew I wasnt happy about certain things at my follow up and have waivered the ICSI fee so my next eggshare is completely free  

Im due af about now then I start the pill next af just hope my af behaves after the failed cycle last month.
xxxx


----------



## dingle123

This is brilliant news!!   you must be so pleased they have waivered the ICSI fee. Fingers crossed we get to be cycle buddies   xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Lets hope so   I'll be long protocol again this time too xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

staceyemma said:


> the clinic knew I wasnt happy about certain things at my follow up and have waivered the ICSI fee so my next eggshare is completely free


What happened hun ?


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Lets hope so  I'll be long protocol again this time too xxx


Hooray! Really hope our times match up - you're like a total pro now!


----------



## everydayisagift

I emailed the clinic yday to ask for a update and have been told that they are hoping to have me matched before my Aug holiday 

Keeping my fingers crossed that will happen


----------



## staceyemma

Everydayisagift- long story hun   mucked about a fair bit waiting times etc told them I didnt think it was fair I had 2 mature eggs, 3 immmture and the recipient got all 5 mature I thought they were split on quality. 
Hope you get matched before your holiday   xx

Hi Dingle how are you? xxx


----------



## dingle123

Hey Stacey  

I'm all good, albeit impatient! My consultant has requested another blood pressure reading so I am heading down to the clinic Thursday. Hoping it's a good sign that they want to get going.

So you are starting the pill this time next month? Xx


----------



## staceyemma

If af shows up today or some day soon then yes af would arrive around this time next month but I have also asked about doing my next cycle with no matching etc. they will just freeze half my eggs at the end as being on the pill can add on an extra few weeks whilst synching up the cycle.

They are looking into it so hope they say yes  

xx Hope they're gonna get you moving Dingle u've been waiitng ages haven't you love? xxx


----------



## dingle123

I have...and I haven't. The tests back in March do seem a million years ago now! But we had our little jaunt to Boston and the cancer crap with both sets of parents. Just trying to keep busy now and hope very much they have a start date for me upon return of my holiday next month. 

Really hope this cycle is the 'one' for you! There are lots of BCP's at the moment.... I think there is lucky baby dust in the air


----------



## staceyemma

thanks dingle not so worried about the injections and egg collection now as it was all fine. 

where you off to for your hols? I want a holiday


----------



## dingle123

Fueteventura!  

Lots of sunshine, reading and good food! No vino tho'


----------



## staceyemma

Jealous   Ive been to the other canary islands but havent been there yet so looking forward to you coming back with your opinion!!!!

I went away in April to Majorca and no vino for me then as was down regging    xx


----------



## dingle123

I am guessing if I have to do 9 months of no wine I best get used to it now! I've been to Fueteventurs a few times before - its a little more sedate than the other Islands...

Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Well we set off at 9am this morning to pick my DF's frozen men from our old clinic and take to the Lister  as wanted to get this sorted before our break away start of July 

And i got a email at 10.30am 

Saying GREAT NEWS i have been MATCHED    
and that i should get a call this afternoon to work out a plan going forward 

I am over the moon I am so shocked how quickly is has happened


----------



## Donna82

everydayisagift said:


> Well we set off at 9am this morning to pick my DF's frozen men from our old clinic and take to the Lister as wanted to get this sorted before our break away start of July
> 
> And i got a email at 10.30am
> 
> Saying GREAT NEWS i have been MATCHED
> and that i should get a call this afternoon to work out a plan going forward
> 
> I am over the moon I am so shocked how quickly is has happened


That's great news hun


----------



## staceyemma

Everydayisagift- Fantastic news!!! Bet you are excited now its great when u get moving!!!!   xx

Morning Donna/Dingle xxxx


----------



## deblovescats

Hi
Can i join in?
I'm amazed how quickly I was matched for egg share as recipient - appointment 23rd April, matched 6th June. Ready for baseline scan 9th July.


----------



## everydayisagift

deblovescats said:


> Hi
> Can i join in?
> I'm amazed how quickly I was matched for egg share as recipient - appointment 23rd April, matched 6th June. Ready for baseline scan 9th July.


Thats great news hun What clinic are you with ?


----------



## dingle123

deblovescats said:


> Hi
> Can i join in?
> I'm amazed how quickly I was matched for egg share as recipient - appointment 23rd April, matched 6th June. Ready for baseline scan 9th July.


Welcome! Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

I am a bit peed off that i am having to wait for the other lady to ring up with her period dates !!!!

I  was matched on wed and she still hasn't phoned the clinic 

you would think these ladies would be as keen as us to get the ball rolling 

oh well the clinic is shut now and i am away from mon 2nd to fri 6th so wont get a update until 9th july now


----------



## everydayisagift

I am to start the Pill on day 2 of my next period which is due around the 17th July give or take a few days either side 
Then I am to have a baseline scan on 2nd Aug and if all ok with my scan and other ladies scan i can then start the nasal spray on the 3rd Aug and then start the menopur injections on the 10th Aug and my first scan will be on 15th Aug


----------



## sugarsweet

hello every one can i join... i got the call today to say all blood tests are back and fine and they have also found a match i'm now just waiting for her to reply.so hopefully will be on my way soon,i must say i thought it was going so slow but looking at it now WOW it has been really quick...x


----------



## Donna82

Hey Sugarsweet that's great news!

I only got the call 2 weeks ago to say we had a match and started Downregulating yesterday...... Once a match is found it does go quick


----------



## dingle123

Welcome sugar sweet! 

Which clinic are you with? Xx


----------



## sugarsweet

hello dingle123   i'm with the bridge in london... it has come so quick yeterday i was worried that my blood test had not come back yet then today i get told blood tests are back and fine and they have found a match just waiting for a reply, x


----------



## sugarsweet

hi donna   itstalking to you that has kepy me sane while waiting for the results, now we get to share are journey so glad i will not be to far behind you,xx


----------



## Donna82

sugarsweet said:


> hi donna  itstalking to you that has kepy me sane while waiting for the results, now we get to share are journey so glad i will not be to far behind you,xx


No problem Hun...., you have also helped me, it's hard when you don't tell anyone close or have anyone who understands what your going through.

Positive thoughts for us both and also everyone else on here, here's to lots of BFP's


----------



## everydayisagift

Donna - how did your  pipelle treatment go ?


----------



## Donna82

Hi everyday......

Had the pipelle and it wasn't the nicest thing ever but was over quickly.

It felt like severe period pain but only lasted about a minute, although it seemed like forever.

I'm a complete wimp and came over all hot,sweaty,shaking, sick feeling and dizzy, although within an hour I was perfectly fine again and was able to do the 2 hour drive home.

It was over really quickly and I was reassured by clinic it has had lots of research and was all good news so made it all worthwhile.


----------



## dingle123

sugarsweet said:


> hello dingle123  i'm with the bridge in london... it has come so quick yeterday i was worried that my blood test had not come back yet then today i get told blood tests are back and fine and they have found a match just waiting for a reply, x


That really is fast moving - pleased for you! Xx


----------



## dingle123

Donna82 said:


> Positive thoughts for us both and also everyone else on here, here's to lots of BFP's


This really is a lucky section of the boards - here's to more bfp's!!!


----------



## everydayisagift

Donna82 said:


> Hi everyday......
> 
> Had the pipelle and it wasn't the nicest thing ever but was over quickly.
> 
> It felt like severe period pain but only lasted about a minute, although it seemed like forever.
> 
> I'm a complete wimp and came over all hot,sweaty,shaking, sick feeling and dizzy, although within an hour I was perfectly fine again and was able to do the 2 hour drive home.
> 
> It was over really quickly and I was reassured by clinic it has had lots of research and was all good news so made it all worthwhile.


glad it went well are you dr ing now ? When do you start stimms ?


----------



## everydayisagift

Dingle - Do you have dates for stimms and 1st scan yet ? I see you start dr ing on the 27th


----------



## Donna82

Everyday....... I started DR on Thursday and have a scan booked for the 19th so as long as all is well will start stimms that day..... My egg collection is now 2nd August but I've been warned it could be moved forward again


----------



## everydayisagift

Donna82 said:


> Everyday....... I started DR on Thursday and have a scan booked for the 19th so as long as all is well will start stimms that day..... My egg collection is now 2nd August but I've been warned it could be moved forward again


Thats come round quick how are you finding DR ing ?


----------



## Donna82

Everyday...... Once I got a match it went so quick  

DR is fine so far...... The jabs are fine and as for symptoms so far just feeling a little drained but otherwise ok. No headaches yet but drinking lots of water


----------



## everydayisagift

Donna82 said:


> Everyday...... Once I got a match it went so quick
> 
> DR is fine so far...... The jabs are fine and as for symptoms so far just feeling a little drained but otherwise ok. No headaches yet but drinking lots of water


Are you jabing for DRing ? I sniffed last time and sniffing again this time as far as i know


----------



## Donna82

Yer I'm jabbing..... Think I prefer that to nasal spray as I'm not good with nasal sprays.


----------



## everydayisagift

I hate the sprays


----------



## everydayisagift

Hows everyone weekend going ?


----------



## Donna82

Hey everyday, hope you having a good weekend.

Im not feeling to great i slept till 12.30 and now have backache, think the drugs are kicking in.

Will all be worth it in the end


----------



## everydayisagift

Me and DS are having a PJ day as daddy is at work  

I hope the drugs dont knock me out to much otherwise my 17mth old will have one sleepy mummy 

hope your backache easys up


----------



## Suke M

Hello all, can I join this thread?

I am starting our first cycle as an egg sharer to reduce the cost as I don't qualify for any funding from the NHS as I am too old. Was told that we needed to start trying for a baby before we met to qualify, so this was a huge blow as thought everyone got at least one cycle on the NHS. Anyway, I start DR on 14th July and should start stimming on 30th if my scan is fine. 

Good luck to every one here x


----------



## Donna82

Welcome Sukem.....what clinic are you with?

Good luck with your treatment


----------



## everydayisagift

Sukem said:


> Hello all, can I join this thread?
> 
> I am starting our first cycle as an egg sharer to reduce the cost as I don't qualify for any funding from the NHS as I am too old. Was told that we needed to start trying for a baby before we met to qualify, so this was a huge blow as thought everyone got at least one cycle on the NHS. Anyway, I start DR on 14th July and should start stimming on 30th if my scan is fine.
> 
> Good luck to every one here x


Welcome hun Not long for you to get going


----------



## Suke M

Thanks Donna and Everyday for the welcome. We are with Complete fertility in Southampton.  I too will be injecting rather than using the nasal spray so any tips are very much appreciated


----------



## Donna82

Sukem......i really worked myself up regarding the injections as im a wimp lol....but honestly they are fine, the most i have felt is a slight sting for about a second


----------



## everydayisagift

Hows everyones treatment plan going 

I am still waiting for AF to show so i can get the ball rolling


----------



## everydayisagift

Picked up my Pill from my GP today and she was a lovely lady 

She said as i wanted the pill for private  treatment i would have to pay £10 and then pay £7.95 to  get it from a chemist
But she turned a blind eye and printed it as a normal one so i ended up paying £0 for them  

ROLL ON AF !


----------



## Suke M

*Everyday *- Ooo it's lovely when a random act of kindness occurs especially as we are all having such a raw deal from Mother Nature.

AFM - I know I am already getting wound up over starting DR injections on Saturday, it is constantly on my mind, but also, in some (insane) moment of clarity, think that fate decided that I was to help someone else achieve their dreams and by egg sharing, am creating two miracles

Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Hows everyone ?


----------



## everydayisagift

What's  everyone up to this weekend ?

Is so quite on this board !


----------



## Myturn?

Hi can i jump in? I had my injection training appotment yesterday and will be starting on my next af which should b 7th of august, never thought id be so excited to let my fella start jabbing me lol wer are you ladies at in treatment?


----------



## dingle123

Hi ladies!

Myturn - posted to you on the IVF thread  

My Father passed away on Tuesday so my thoughts on baby making have been on hold this past week. However I start sniffing on 27th July (same day as funeral)  

Trying to look to the future and remain positive. Have continued taking my folic acid and gave up alcohol a while ago. Apart from trying to bring my blood pressure down...(have cut out all salt) I'm not sure what else I can do to prepare.

Myturn - not long now till the 7th! Xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Myturn - posted to you on the IVF thread
> 
> My Father passed away on Tuesday so my thoughts on baby making have been on hold this past week. However I start sniffing on 27th July (same day as funeral)
> 
> Trying to look to the future and remain positive. Have continued taking my folic acid and gave up alcohol a while ago. Apart from trying to bring my blood pressure down...(have cut out all salt) I'm not sure what else I can do to prepare.
> 
> Myturn - not long now till the 7th! Xxx


I am so sorry hun about your father (((((((BIG HUGS))))))))) Wondered why you haven't been on here for a while

Good news that you now haven't got long to go until you start sniffing i should be starting sniffing on 3rd aug so not that far behind you


----------



## dingle123

Thanks everyday  

Will be nice to compare side effects etc. Have to go to the Lister a week on Wed and then off we go.

Have you started the pill yet? Xxx


----------



## Myturn?

So sorry dingle about your dad! Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Dingle - due to start pill on day 2 of AF which is due 17th what's the bet she is late !


----------



## sugarsweet

hi Lady's can i jump in, sorry to hear about your dad  , I'm at the bridge in London and it has all been so fast had bloods back on the 6th of July,matched same day and started the 21 day pill called cilest on the 11th only on day 5 of tablet and have been feeling so ill tired headaches sore bust etc.i rang the clinic today and they said i can stop them but whole cycle would have to be canceled, so i have decided to grin and bare it as my mother all ways says no pain no gain, i really hope the injections are not as bad i think I'm really just a big baby when it comes to the slightest pain  i feel sorry for the people around me right now one Minute I'm laughing and joking next crying and telling them to leave me be, i wish every one well on there journeys and it will be good to share storeys, i have made a friend on here all ready and with out this the support you get from others i think i may of lost my head by now xx


----------



## everydayisagift

CD32 for me today hopefully AF will be here soon so i can start the pill 

Hows everyone else ?


----------



## everydayisagift

CD 36 now !!!!! and still no AF getting a bit ****** off looks like this month is going to be another 40 day cycle  

Starting tracking my AF in jan which was 40 days - feb 30 days - mar 32 days - apr 26 days - may 29 days - june 32 days


----------



## Myturn?

Hi i know how u feel but im praying mine doesnt cum early, i go away friday and hoping and praying i dont come on early coz we'll have to wait to next month, but fingers crossed ill come on on time, are you starting treatment as soon as af comes? X


----------



## hubba_bubba

Hi there ladies I hope you don't mind me jumping in, I'm new here and have just started suprefact injections on the 20th July, got a scan booked for the 31st and then start stims. Would love to chat to others going through it as well! Im doing egg share at the LWC in Darlington, EC hopefully w/c 13/08. This is my first attempt and I am feeling so overwhelmed and lts all I can think about! What are all you ladies doing to maintain a healthy diet? I have given up caffeine and am taking pregnacare conception and trying to eat as much protein and leafy greens as possible. Any other tips? X


----------



## everydayisagift

Myturn - i am to start pill on day 2 of AF then have a baseline scan booked for 2nd aug if thats ok will start DRing on the 3rd


----------



## everydayisagift

Emailed clinic to ask what happens about the baseline scan that is pre booked for 2nd Aug as no AF yet and have been told that i wont be able to have a baseline scan until i have been on the pill for a minimum of 14 days 

Bloody AF !

But at least this means i wont have to take my DR drugs and Stimms drugs away on holiday with me


----------



## everydayisagift

CD 41 now ! This is getting a joke ! 

I am not very happy with my body at the min I should have started the pill last week and should have been having my pill scan on 2nd aug and starting sniffing on 3rd 

Come on AF show your face


----------



## Donna82

Hi everyday......

Hope AF shows her face soon and you don't have to wait any longer.

It's always the way when we are waiting for something, it never shows x


----------



## everydayisagift

CD 43   still no AF


----------



## dingle123

everyday


----------



## Suke M

Hello Ladies

I had my baseline scan this morning and I am fully down regulated (thin lining and dormant ovaries with 5 follies on LHS and 6 on RHS), however, my recipient has not yet had her period so I have to keep jabbing myself.  I am disappointed as I was really hoping to start stimming.  Has anyone else had this?  How long do they keep the 'donor' waiting before moving on?  What happens to me if she has fallen pregnant naturally?  Too many questions!

Hope you are all doing better than I xxxxx


----------



## dingle123

hubba_bubba said:


> Hi there ladies I hope you don't mind me jumping in, I'm new here and have just started suprefact injections on the 20th July, got a scan booked for the 31st and then start stims. Would love to chat to others going through it as well! Im doing egg share at the LWC in Darlington, EC hopefully w/c 13/08. This is my first attempt and I am feeling so overwhelmed and lts all I can think about! What are all you ladies doing to maintain a healthy diet? I have given up caffeine and am taking pregnacare conception and trying to eat as much protein and leafy greens as possible. Any other tips? X


Hi there and welcome! Good luck for your scan tomorrow 

I have also given up caffeine and am taking folic acid daily. Trying to steer clear of red meat and eat lots of veggies! A lot of people recommend protein shakes during stimming and acupuncture before and after ec. This is our first go at IVF too so it's all relatively new to me as well xxx


----------



## Suke M

Hello

Just another quick update.  My clinic just called and said that they will keep me DR-ing for another week and hope that the recipients AF has made an appearance.  I need to go in for another scan next Monday, and if I am still dormant, they will start me stimming.  If she has not had AF they will go ahead and do EC and freeze her embryos, but carry on with my treatment as planned.

Much happier now that I know what is going on .


----------



## dingle123

Great news Sukem! Least you know where you're at now


----------



## hubba_bubba

Hi Dingle!

Thanks, hoping everything is fine tomorrow and can start the next step! 
I've heard about the protein shakes however I'm not going to bother with those I have just purchased some spirulina today from holland and Barrett, I used to have it all the time and it is so good for you it is full of protein and packed full of other minerals. I also got some l'arginine supplements as I have read that it is very good when TTC. Think you can go on forever with supplements however I just want to give us the best chance of success. How are you feeling? ;-)


----------



## dingle123

I'm good thanks!

I am going into town today and am deffo going to look out for the spirulina you've been pushing!!   

Will be thinking of you today for your baseline!!


----------



## everydayisagift

CD44


----------



## Donna82

Everyday......hope AF arrives soon x


----------



## everydayisagift

I emailed clinic today asking
What's going to happen ? Is this going to affect treatment ? Or will we still be synchronised no matter what day my period turns up
and i got a email back saying 
unfortunately sometimes this can happen try not to stress as this can sometimes delay things . Your option is to come in and have a scan so we can see whats happening , preferably this week .

What does that mean ?? Are they saying its up to me if i want to come in for a scan to see whats happening ??


----------



## hubba_bubba

Hi just to update had my baseline scan all is good and have started stimms tonight woo hoo! Feels great to start the next step!! Hope all you ladies are doing well ;-) x


----------



## dingle123

hubba_bubba said:


> Hi just to update had my baseline scan all is good and have started stimms tonight woo hoo! Feels great to start the next step!! Hope all you ladies are doing well ;-) x


Morning! How did it go last night? Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

CD45


----------



## Donna82

Oh no everyday...... Hope she shows up soon. 

Are you going in for a scan to see what going on?


----------



## everydayisagift

Yes booked in for a scan 2morrow at 10.15am and then will see the nurse after 

I bet she shows her face soon now


----------



## Donna82

That's good...... Like you say now you got scan booked AF probably won't be far away


----------



## hubba_bubba

dingle123 said:


> hubba_bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi just to update had my baseline scan all is good and have started stimms tonight woo hoo! Feels great to start the next step!! Hope all you ladies are doing well ;-) x
> 
> 
> 
> Morning! How did it go last night? Xx
Click to expand...

Hi Dingle!!

All went well last night, the injection hurt more than the buserlin injection but it was cold lol maybe thats why!!
I feel so much better today as well, feel less tired and less emotional (thank god!!) So its good to feel a little bit like me again!!!
How are you doing? Are you still very tired? Did you manage to get some spirulina? I've been having it 3 x per day (1 x teaspoon in juice) and I feel great... Maybe thats why I feel less tired, who knows!

When are you due back to the clinic for a check-up?


----------



## everydayisagift

Still no AF CD46 off to clinic soon for a scan to see what's happening


----------



## everydayisagift

Scan at clinic today showed that my lining was thick so the nurse wanted to get this bleed to happen as quick as poss so went for injections over tabs 

So the nurse showed us how to draw up the 2ml fluid that had to be injectioned into my bum and DF has to give me another one 2morrow this should make me bleed within 5 days 

I have just got home to Kent (spend rest of day with family in London) and already getting sharp pains but not like AF pains so I take it that the drug is doing it job 

Keeping my fingers crossed I get my bleed before the end of week so I can start the pill on day 2


----------



## dingle123

Hi all - how is everyone?

Sukem - how's the DR going? Are you still on for a scan Mon?

Myturn - how are things? 

Hubba - how's stimming going?  

everyday - roll on AF!

*waves at Donna and anyone else that I've missed* 

Xx


----------



## hubba_bubba

dingle123 said:


> Hi all - how is everyone?
> 
> Sukem - how's the DR going? Are you still on for a scan Mon?
> 
> Myturn - how are things?
> 
> Hubba - how's stimming going?
> 
> everyday - roll on AF!
> 
> Hi Everyone hope you are all well.
> 
> How is DR going for you dingle?? How are things when are you due to start stimms?
> 
> Stimming is going fine for me so far - day 5 today!
> Go for a scan on Tuesday to see how follies are growing!!
> 
> Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well x
> 
> ;-) xxxx


----------



## everydayisagift

CD 48 keeping my fingers crossed the injections I took on thu/fri are working and AF should be here by tue if not before


----------



## hubba_bubba

everydayisagift said:


> CD 48 keeping my fingers crossed the injections I took on thu/fri are working and AF should be here by tue if not before


Good luck im sure it won't be long ;-) x


----------



## Suke M

Hi all

Not much happening with me so have not been writing, but keeping up to date with everyone. Still due for scan and stimming on Monday. Will keep you all posted xxx


----------



## dingle123

Let us know how the stimming goes, Sukem!


----------



## dingle123

hubba_bubba said:


> everydayisagift said:
> 
> 
> 
> CD 48 keeping my fingers crossed the injections I took on thu/fri are working and AF should be here by tue if not before
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck im sure it won't be long ;-) x
Click to expand...

What Hubba said!


----------



## dingle123

Hubba - hope the scan goes well and the follies are growing nicely


----------



## hubba_bubba

dingle123 said:


> Hubba - hope the scan goes well and the follies are growing nicely


Bless thanks Hun hope all is going well with you x


----------



## everydayisagift

CD 49 can't believe AF is 19 days late really hoping the injections I had on thu/fri will bring my bleed on


----------



## hubba_bubba

everydayisagift said:


> CD 49 can't believe AF is 19 days late really hoping the injections I had on thu/fri will bring my bleed on


Stress less everyday, the moment you relax about it, it will come! Mine was being naughty and as soon as I stopped thinking about it, sure enough she came! Take a long hot soak in the bath and go for a long walk... Do the things that make you happy. 

Fingers crossed for ya! x


----------



## everydayisagift

Thanks hubba been trying to chill as much as poss been keeping myself busy and not on laptop all day 

Go away 2morrow for the week so i know for sure she will come then


----------



## hubba_bubba

everydayisagift said:


> Thanks hubba been trying to chill as much as poss been keeping myself busy and not on laptop all day
> 
> Go away 2morrow for the week so i know for sure she will come then


Aww that will be nice for you to have some time away. Where are you off to? Hope you have a nice time and you are right, AF will most certainly make an appearance!


----------



## everydayisagift

Hubba- just going to a mates caravan in new Romney 

Well need break now I think


----------



## hubba_bubba

That will be nice for you. Hope you have a great time and do plenty of relaxing! 
Take it easy  x


----------



## Suke M

Hello Ladies

*Everyday *- Have a wonderful week away and I am  AF turns up for you. The one and only time any of us want the ol' witch and she doesn't behave.

*Hubba *- Keep growing those follies x

Lots of hugs and well wishes to everyone else, whatever stage you are at.  

AFM - My second b/l scan this morning and my lady has had her period, so we are 'go'! I start stimming this evening, 225 of Gonal-F and my first stim scan is Friday. So excited!!!!


----------



## hubba_bubba

Suke M said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> *Everyday *- Have a wonderful week away and I am  AF turns up for you. The one and only time any of us want the ol' witch and she doesn't behave.
> 
> *Hubba *- Keep growing those follies x
> 
> Lots of hugs and well wishes to everyone else, whatever stage you are at.
> 
> AFM - My second b/l scan this morning and my lady has had her period, so we are 'go'! I start stimming this evening, 225 of Gonal-F and my first stim scan is Friday. So excited!!!!
> 
> Hi Suke M thanks great news that you are starting stimms! I wish you all the very best of luck!
> I had my egg share cancelled on Friday as I'm not responding as well as I should be which came as a shock to both us and the doctor! I am
> Gutted especially for the recipient, I offered to donate my eggs still and I'd try again another time however the doctor advised me that they don't like to Do that anymore and advised that the recipient will be matched again very quickly and just to focus on my own treatment.. So thats what we are doing! Go back tomorrow for another scan (fingers crossed its bloody good news) and hopefully egg collection weds or thurs. I have been on such a roller coaster my head is swirling but what will be will be .. I just hope that the next stages run smoother than before. I'm drinking milk till it comes it of my ears and keeping my tummy nice and warm.. Hope everything goes well for all of you lovely ladies and sorry for my rant lol ;-) lots of love xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Just back from holiday (hated not having Internet LOL ) 

AF turned up finally on CD52 so started taking the pill on day 2 as part of the DRing treatment 
Pill scan booked for 21st Aug 

Green light for me 

Will catch up with all that's been happening soon


----------



## Suke M

*Hubba_Bubba* - That sounds awful, I really hope you are ok. I am sure that concentrating on your own treatment is best if you are not responding as well as everyone thought.

Welcome home *Everyday*, glad AF finally arrive (not as glad as you, I'm sure) and that you can finally start your treatment.

AFM - I am on day 6 of stimming and all is going fine, apart from a few bruises and managing to inject my burselerin into a damn blood vessel. I have another follie scan tomorrow and am hoping that they have all been growing well over the weekend, they certainly feel like it, LOL

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Suke M

Morning ladies

Just had my second follie scan, my lining is now 10 mm (it was 8.9mm on Friday) and the left ovary has [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] mm and [email protected] with the right having [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] (21 follies so far).

I have another scan Wednesday to see how things are going and I will either have EC on Friday or Monday.


----------



## everydayisagift

Suke - great number of follies and good sizes so far how are you feeling ?


----------



## everydayisagift

Hows everyone doing ?

I have been taking the pill a week now 

Pill scan is booked for 21st Aug then if all ok will start sniffing on the 22nd Aug


----------



## Suke M

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all doing well?

Not long now *Everyday *and it will be starting for you 

*Hubba_Bubba* - Hope you are feeling a little more positive than you were. It really is best to concentrate on yourself 

AFM - I have EC tomorrow. Did my trigger last night following yesterdays follie scan which showed 27 follicles ranging from 10-25mm. I am feeling rather bloated now, but I am sure some of that may be the amount of water I am drinking to keep OHSS away.


----------



## everydayisagift

Suke M said:


> AFM - I have EC tomorrow. Did my trigger last night following yesterdays follie scan which showed 27 follicles ranging from 10-25mm. I am feeling rather bloated now, but I am sure some of that may be the amount of water I am drinking to keep OHSS away.


Great number of follicles lets hope you get lots of eggs as well do update us when you can after EC


----------



## hubba_bubba

Hi there ladies! 

How are you all getting on? How did EC go Suke M? I had EC yesterday, and the brilliant news is - egg sharing has gone ahead!! Got 11 eggs, 6 for me and 5 for the recipient.. Got a call from the embryologist this morning, all my eggs fertilised. I'm very happy but remaining cautiously optimistic!

Hope you are all doing well! ;-) xxxx


----------



## Suke M

Just a quivkie as on phone and not long bavk from EC. Got 13, so 7 for me and 6 for my lady in waiting. Hope the are all mature anf fertilise. 

Love to all xx


----------



## dingle123

hubba_bubba said:


> Hi there ladies!
> 
> How are you all getting on? How did EC go Suke M? I had EC yesterday, and the brilliant news is - egg sharing has gone ahead!! Got 11 eggs, 6 for me and 5 for the recipient.. Got a call from the embryologist this morning, all my eggs fertilised. I'm very happy but remaining cautiously optimistic!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well! ;-) xxxx


Even tho' I have already whopped...I shall whoop again! You have also made me think twice re ICSI... Xx


----------



## hubba_bubba

Suke M said:


> Just a quivkie as on phone and not long bavk from EC. Got 13, so 7 for me and 6 for my lady in waiting. Hope the are all mature anf fertilise.
> 
> Love to all xx


Yay!!! That is wonderful news! You rest and take it easy ;-) x


----------



## hubba_bubba

Haha thanks Laura!! I'm glad we went with ICSI now guess it is a small price to pay really.. Just see what they advise you and go with it, they're the experts!   xxx


----------



## dingle123

No you are right..!


----------



## shenagh1

Hi hope you don't mind me joining I'm currently stimming to egg share in the lister hopefully EC late next week/early the following week xx


----------



## hubba_bubba

shenagh1 said:


> Hi hope you don't mind me joining I'm currently stimming to egg share in the lister hopefully EC late next week/early the following week xx


Hello Shenagh! Welcome! How are you feeling so far? X


----------



## shenagh1

[/quote]

Hello Shenagh! Welcome! How are you feeling so far? X
[/quote]

Hey Hubba- I feel ok my head is fuzzy anytime I take the synarel but on Stimming is fine. I'm not responding qiuickly enough though so I'm up to quite a high dose to make it work! Can't wait because I've to get estradiol bloods done every two days and I'm impossible to get blood from...

Hi dingle didn't see u on here I must b stalking you lol

Are u looking forward to E/T Hubba?? 21st exciting stuff :-D xx


----------



## hubba_bubba

Bless you.. Dont worry I didnt respond as they thought I would when I stimmed. They had tentatively cancelled my egg sharing on the 10th August however at the next scan I had come a long way and they said that there was a small chance that I could still proceed with the egg share programme.. Got 11 eggs in total! So I was happy! The advice I would offer you is to keep your tummy warm at all times with a hot water bottle - and drink LOADS of milk. I dont know if it works but I noticed a huge difference since I did those things..

Im really scared re: egg transfer - Im going to blast stage and I just hope my little embies make it!!!  xxx


----------



## dingle123

HB - any update on your embabies? I messaged you back on ** too


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> Hi hope you don't mind me joining I'm currently stimming to egg share in the lister hopefully EC late next week/early the following week xx


Hey Lady!


----------



## Suke M

Another quickie as on this stupid phone. Got two embies on board both grade 2 one at 9 cells and the other at 10. The 5 cell embie was left to see if it goes to blast for freezing but not holding out hope as happy with the two on board.

Hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## shenagh1

Sukem- Congrats on pupo Hun x

Dingle-hiii   

Well I went for my scan today and my word what a difference from my menopur being upped and synarel being reduced I have went from nothin to talk about to roughly 13 follies ranging from 5-12mm xx


----------



## dingle123

Yay great news!


----------



## everydayisagift

That's greats news shenagh when's your next scan ? Do you have a idea when EC will be ?


----------



## shenagh1

Hi everyday- next scan is Wednesday no idea when E/C will be unfortunately which sucks because the flight prices are ridiculous xx how are you any word...


----------



## everydayisagift

Been taking the pill since 9th Aug have a pill scan 2morrow at 9.30am if all ok with my scan and other ladies scan will start sniffing on Wed


----------



## everydayisagift

Appointment went well scan showed lining was nice and thin and nothing there that shouldn't be so I then waiting to see a nurse who talked me through the next step of treatment - DRing using Synarel spray I am to do 2 sniffs morning & evening 12 hrs apart so have picked 9am/9pm to do this 

So 2morrow I take last pill and start sniffing 

Then on 29th I am to start my menopur injections ( I opted to use the multi-dose ) will be having 225IU I will do these at 9.30pm as my DF will be in from work and LO will be in bed so everything will be more relaxed etc 
I am to cont taking the Synarel spray 2 times twice a day as well 

First stimm scan is booked for 3rd sept 

Had another blood test today for STD's which is routine before starting your drugs 
I have all my drugs now Synarel spray,Menopur injections,Ovitrelle injection and Cyclogest pressaries 

So it's all go for me now


----------



## hubba_bubba

everydayisagift said:


> Appointment went well scan showed lining was nice and thin and nothing there that shouldn't be so I then waiting to see a nurse who talked me through the next step of treatment - DRing using Synarel spray I am to do 2 sniffs morning & evening 12 hrs apart so have picked 9am/9pm to do this
> 
> So 2morrow I take last pill and start sniffing
> 
> Then on 29th I am to start my menopur injections ( I opted to use the multi-dose ) will be having 225IU I will do these at 9.30pm as my DF will be in from work and LO will be in bed so everything will be more relaxed etc
> I am to cont taking the Synarel spray 2 times twice a day as well
> 
> First stimm scan is booked for 3rd sept
> 
> Had another blood test today for STD's which is routine before starting your drugs
> I have all my drugs now Synarel spray,Menopur injections,Ovitrelle injection and Cyclogest pressaries
> 
> So it's all go for me now


Hi Everyday!! That is great news!! Bet you are just so excited to get started! Once you have all your meds it totally feels real doesnt it? How did you first sniff go this morning? I didnt sniff for DR I injected.. Does it taste awful once it hits the back of your throat?

Just an update on me - had ET transfer yesterday, got 2 blasts on board.. One top quality blast the other was one that they wanted to check today and freeze it but I just asked to have 2 transferred.. Would rather risk 2 than none..

How is everyone else doing?? xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Two is always better than none


----------



## everydayisagift

HB - great news you have 2 on board when's your OTD ? 

1st sniff wanted that bad but I had forgot how bad the after taste is   oh well have around 3 wks of sniffing so best get use to it


----------



## sugarsweet

hi all looking for a bit of advice please i had my ET on Monday 1 good 8 cell embe. but today i feel so down and keep crying for no reason i also suffer with pmt 2 weeks b4 I'm due on but today it has hit me twice as hard i don't no if I'm normal at all x


----------



## Suke M

sugarsweet said:


> hi all looking for a bit of advice please i had my ET on Monday 1 good 8 cell embe. but today i feel so down and keep crying for no reason i also suffer with pmt 2 weeks b4 I'm due on but today it has hit me twice as hard i don't no if I'm normal at all x


Hi Sugarsweet

You are probably suffering the side effects of the progesterone rather than anything else. It is too early for anything else either way. I also had ET on Monday so am with you every step of the way and send  your way. I have really sore (.)(.) which I usually get straight after ovulating, but this time it is worse than usual so I know that it must be the drugs. I am on Crinone (which means my knickers are full of cottage cheese - sorry TMI) which lists depression as a side effect. What are you taking? Does it have the same side effects?

I am being silly and using up old HPTs before they expire in a couple months so am POAS each morning. I know it is too soon to tell as they will have not implanted yet, but thought that if it is good news, I will be able to add the sticks to the album showing the line getting darker and darker, but it will also prepare me for bad news as I will be at work when I get the results from the blood test on OTD.

Stay strong honey, you have filled your body with loads of false hormones so it is going to take its toll on you. xx


----------



## sugarsweet

SUKE M i know its the worst i have felt i feel like a raging hormone machine...this has to be worse part of ivf by far what with being in the 2ww as well i keep talking to my little embie and saying sorry mummy's just a little down think i'm going mad...i hope your well we test on the same day then i really want to hold out to the 2nd but dont think i will be able two x


----------



## hubba_bubba

everydayisagift said:


> HB - great news you have 2 on board when's your OTD ?
> 
> 1st sniff wanted that bad but I had forgot how bad the after taste is  oh well have around 3 wks of sniffing so best get use to it


I'm sure after a few days you will be used to it bless ya! Test date is a week on sat, 1st Sept! So so nervous! 
How are you feeling so far have you any side effects yet?

Suke M and sugarsweet we are in the 2ww together! It's totally gonna drag isn't it? X


----------



## sugarsweet

HUBBA_BUBBA its dragging all ready i keep thinking its a day ahead yesterday i thought it was wendsday today i tought it was Thursday lol it will be worth the wait if we get 3 bfp tho xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Day 1 of DRing (2 sniffs morning - 2 sniffs evening) and OMG the after taste that brings back memory's
Had to take my last pill today as well 

Had work 3pm-8pm and as i type this at 10.13pm i have a headache (could be from sniffing) 

Not much else to report today


----------



## Suke M

Everyday... glad your first day of sniffing is done and dusted x

Hubba & Sugar - fingers crossed ladies and lots of sticky bean juice xx


----------



## everydayisagift

SYNAREL SPRAY 

OMG the headaches from it  

Y'day was my first day talking it and I went to bed with a headache and woke up with one 

I took some headache tabs at 9.30am come 11.30am it was still there so tried to hold out till 12.30 and took some more and it finally cleared it but it 4pm and its coming back 

I can't keep talking headache tablets  

Anyone else suffer bad from the spray that had to take headache tablets ??


----------



## Suke M

*Dingle*, *Shenagh * hope you are doing well. Any other lovely ladies not mentioned HELLO xx

*Everyday *- The only thing that shifted my DR headaches was water. Thought it was going to leak out of me as I was drinking 4-5 litres and injecting buselerin. Really feel for you x

*Hubba *& *Sugarsweet *- How are my OTD buddies today?

AFM - I am driving myself mad with worry that it hasn't worked. I was up at 3am feeling sick and with a really strange shoulder pain, which of course, I was convinced in my tired daze, meant that I was having an ectopic and my tubes where going to explode.

Also, I had to tell my (male) boss that I was pregnant as there is a huge week-long industry exhibition in two weeks which he was booking hotels and asking me to do this and that and be on site at 8am (which means a 6.00am alarm call) and then go to dinner with clients after the show closes at 8pm, etc, etc. I have managed it every year so far, so there was no reason for him not to think I would do it again. I had to say something or I would be overworking and could make bad things happen at a time when I could be vulnerable. He was brilliant about it and said that I can come and go as I please and he would make sure there were seats for me (previous years it has been standing apart from loo breaks, LOL). I feel a huge weight has been lifted, but am now thinking I have jinxed it all by saying it out loud. Oh god, this is horrid!

POAS was negative this morning, not expecting any different as if it is all still progressing, then it/they would be hatching/implanting over the next few days.

Stay with me Hamble and Little Ted, mummy is obsessing that you are gone when you are already loved so dearly.


----------



## sugarsweet

SUKE M it is the worse   i keep thinking all sorts keep thinking i should of gone to blast then keep thinking i should of had 2 put back what if's what if's !! i keep reading storys i look forward to nite time as i know the sooner i sleep the quicker a new day comes i have still not told no one yet gonna wait till i know if i get a bfp the worse is i have all ready bonded talk to my little one all the time i'm keeping every thing crossed for us, i'm trying to find something on site telling us what are embies would be doing now ie stage ect hope you are well and wishing us lots and lots of luck x


----------



## everydayisagift

HOPE THIS HELPS LADIES 

This is what happens in a day 3 transfer : 

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins - the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 


This is what happens in a day 5 transfer : 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## sugarsweet

everydayisagift this is great thank you, so tomorrow is the day my little one starts to implant


----------



## Donna82

Sugarsweet...... This is what I read earlier when I messages you..... Was trying to copy it lol. 

I worked mine all out by this so guessed it was implantation x


----------



## sugarsweet

hi donna its good just hope my little one does attach tomorrow      xx


----------



## Donna82

Stop worrying woman...... Lol.

Fingers crossed x


----------



## hubba_bubba

Thanks everyday for the info! Very helpful! Hope you are feeling ok sorry to hear about your headaches but Suke M is right, water water water!!!!

Sugarweet and SUke M this 2ww is pretty intense I'm trying to do lots of things to take my mind off it like reading books, watching films etc... It is Best for you if you dont stress, easier said than done! I read somewhere that laughing is brilliant for implantation don't know how true that is! 

Just be kind to yourselves and don't think what ifs... If its going to work it will! 

Lots of love to all of you! Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Sending lots of sticky vibes to you 2ww ladies xxx


----------



## Suke M

*Everyday* - Thanks for the info, it is helpful knowing what happens and when. I guess when we have been so heavily involved in each stage of pre-pregnancy whether it is DRing or scanning, suddenly not knowing and leaving it to nature, karma, fate, etc seems so alien that we begin to worry that nothing is happening. I need to practice what I preach a little and relax and get back some of my PMA.

*Hubba *- Work helps to keep me busy, but I am so desperate for this to work (as we all are) that it has become my obsession. I do wonder if I was at home, I would find it easier, but I guess that I am just one of those people who once get her teeth into something I don't let go so would probably be the same regardless. I am sure my hubby is glad I am not with him 24/7 at the moment. Fingers crossed xx

*Sugarsweet *- Hang in there xx

AFM - A much better nights sleep has helped. I only got up once (loo break) and had no strange dreams. I am trying to remember keep positive thoughts rather than thinking it is not working. Hamble and Little Ted are in the best place.

Good luck all


----------



## everydayisagift

Suke M - Are you doing a test daily ?


----------



## Suke M

everydayisagift said:


> Suke M - Are you doing a test daily ?


Hi

Yes, I know I am bonkers

If it works I hope to see the line getting stronger so I can add the tests to the album which I hope one day to share with my baby/babies as to how they came to be. If it is not to be, then I will be prepared as the OTD is next Friday via a blood test where my clinic will call me two hours later (whilst I am at work) with the result. I want to be prepared as I don't want to suddenly burst into tears if I hold out til then and then get bad news.

Today was as expected and negative. xx


----------



## everydayisagift

One of my mates did a test everyday with her first and second cycle and it was amazing seeing the pictures of the tests getting darker and darker 

I tested early on my first cycle day 9 and got 1-2 wks on a CBD test and the tested again on OTD day 14 and got 2-3 wks on a CBD so i was just as bad testing early


----------



## sugarsweet

hi suke m how are you feeling were getting there i have not been to good today could not sleep last nite as was so hot which has lasted all day today then i started getting Sharp pains in my left lower side to top that my nose decided to bleed on me then when i went toilet there was a tiny spot of brownish blood all which thank god has gone away....silly me went and drunk a bottle of water way to fast so now layed up in bed with the worst wind pains..reading back now don't no if to cry or laugh hope you are and all the Lady's are well and wish us all BFP and lots of sticky dust xx


----------



## hubba_bubba

Hiya Ladies! We are nearly through another day! Today I am 3dp5dt, feel no different really apart from being extra thirsty and some cramps but that's more than likely the progesterone!! 

I hope I feel something soon but I guess you can drive yourself nuts!! Had a great day today first day out since transfer, DP treat me to some lovely new clothes and some new boots! Feel very spoilt and it took my mind off the waiting lol! Dont know about you ladies but are your tummies swollen?!? Mine is, in having to wear comfy leggings! 

Hope you are ok Sugarsweet sounds to me like implantation bleeding! ;-) fingers crossed for you hunni!

Suke M you have guts testing everyday I couldn't do it! Im going to be petrified to do the test on the OTD next sat! Eeek!

Dingle only 4 more sleeps till your scan keeping everything crossed for you sweets! Xx

Hope everyone else is well happy Friday! ;-) xxx


----------



## Donna82

Hi Hubba bubba....

Treatment tends to make you bloated, I was really bloated.

Now 5 weeks pregnant but definitely not gonna be able to hide it till 12 weeks like we planned :/


----------



## hubba_bubba

Donna82 said:


> Hi Hubba bubba....
> 
> Treatment tends to make you bloated, I was really bloated.
> 
> Now 5 weeks pregnant but definitely not gonna be able to hide it till 12 weeks like we planned :/


Thanks Donna, wow congrats to you on your BFP!! Maybe some loose shirts and tops will help? If we get a BFP I want to keep it secret till at least week 12 but I think may excitement will take over plus I'm quite small to start with so it will be noticeable I think lol. Especially on top of all this bloating!

Quick question. When/did you have any symptoms at all in your 2ww? It's driving me batty! And was it scary doing your pregnancy test?? Xxxx


----------



## Donna82

I started getting brown blood 5dpt..... So kinda guessed it was implantation although it was then on and off for a week switching from brown to red blood. I got my BFP 4 days after bleeding started and still got BFP after bleeding stopped. 
Didn't really get any other symptoms till a few days after otd but now I've got sickness, sore boobs, tiredness and wearing lots...... Oh and I'm a hormonal mess lol. 
I wasn't to bad testing but was definitely scared it could be a BFN.
Still not feeling too great as its hard not knowing what's going on in there will be glad when I get to 7 weeks so can be scanned.

When's your OTD? X


----------



## sugarsweet

hubba_bubba said:


> Hiya Ladies! We are nearly through another day! Today I am 3dp5dt, feel no different really apart from being extra thirsty and some cramps but that's more than likely the progesterone!!
> 
> I hope I feel something soon but I guess you can drive yourself nuts!! Had a great day today first day out since transfer, DP treat me to some lovely new clothes and some new boots! Feel very spoilt and it took my mind off the waiting lol! Dont know about you ladies but are your tummies swollen?!? Mine is, in having to wear comfy leggings!
> 
> Hope you are ok Sugarsweet sounds to me like implantation bleeding! ;-) fingers crossed for you hunni!
> 
> Suke M you have guts testing everyday I couldn't do it! Im going to be petrified to do the test on the OTD next sat! Eeek!
> 
> Dingle only 4 more sleeps till your scan keeping everything crossed for you sweets! Xx
> 
> Hope everyone else is well happy Friday! ;-) xxx


 i knew there was 3 of us in the 2ww at the same time wishing you lots of sticky baby dust as well x


----------



## hubba_bubba

Donna82 said:


> I started getting brown blood 5dpt..... So kinda guessed it was implantation although it was then on and off for a week switching from brown to red blood. I got my BFP 4 days after bleeding started and still got BFP after bleeding stopped.
> Didn't really get any other symptoms till a few days after otd but now I've got sickness, sore boobs, tiredness and wearing lots...... Oh and I'm a hormonal mess lol.
> I wasn't to bad testing but was definitely scared it could be a BFN.
> Still not feeling too great as its hard not knowing what's going on in there will be glad when I get to 7 weeks so can be scanned.
> 
> When's your OTD? X


Bless ya least you don't have too much longer to wait! How many embies did you have put back? I hope I get some kind of implantation bleeding then again some people don't get any and still get a BFP so who knows?!

My OTD is Sat 1st September!

Bet you're counting down the days till your first scan, it's all so exciting! Hope the sickness eases for you soon hunni but it is all a good sign ❤

Don't worry Sugarsweet it's hard to keep up on here! It's nice having two other people on the 2ww least we are not alone!

A new day tomorrow girlies!! Another day closer to our test day!
❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Donna82

I had 1 top grade blast put back......

13 days till I can have a scan but if I keep spotting like I have been I'm gonna go to local early pregnancy unit and play up till I get a scan lol x


----------



## hubba_bubba

Donna82 said:


> I had 1 top grade blast put back......
> 
> 13 days till I can have a scan but if I keep spotting like I have been I'm gonna go to local early pregnancy unit and play up till I get a scan lol x


I read somewhere that spotting is normal but if I were worried I'd make a fuss just to ease your mind. Keep me posted on how it goes hunni x


----------



## Donna82

I'm not overly concerned yet as its on and off and not bright red and constant..... Will just be glad to know baby ok and growing well.
Will definitely keep you posted  x


----------



## Suke M

Hi ladies

just a quick one as on this stupid phone which makes personals impossible.

Testing everyday has been ok so far, I am not expecting to see a second libe appear yet and as my official test will be via bloods on a work day, did not want to be given bad news at work.  This way, i will know before they call me.  If it is good news (pkease be good news) then it will be great to see the ljne get darker each morning.

Dunno about anyone else, but my libido has come back with a vengence. have warned hubby to prepare himself for when the 'no sex' ban has been lifted as am really struggling. Did have to ...um...err... diy it earlier today and am hoping the increse in blood flow to the area was a good thing and the contractions did not fling them out as i fear. Kept thinking that if it was a normal pregancy then i would be carrying on as normal and leading a normal sex life. 

hubba and sugarsweet hope you both are doing ok xx

Donna - i would recommend get an earlier one for reassurancbaby dust xx


----------



## sugarsweet

hello suke m i have been getting mild cramps today had a couple of sharp pains yesterday, also been feeling a little sick very tired and spotty but these are all things i get a week b4 i come on the only thing is i now have a dischare coming from my nipples that i have had before but not as much as today i can not wait for test day i think its gonna be this last week taht drags  hope you are well and wishing us all BFP on otd xx


----------



## hubba_bubba

Good morning ladies!!

Hope all is well. How are you Dingle? Only 2 sleeps till your scan got everything crossed for you!
How are my OTD buddies doing? We are another day closer! 5dp5dt for me today! Feel no different apart from being immensely thirsty all the time!! Don't know if this is a symptom or not- also don't want to read into things too much but it is awfully hard! 

I can understand why you are testing everyday Suke M- I haven't been told to go in for bloods, just been given a test and told to do it on 1st Sept. then I call the clinic and book a scan for week 7 I believe (if it's a positive) 

It's all so scary- although I want to remain positive i don't want to build myself up for a fall either! This is so hard!!!

Ah well only 6 days to go...

Hope you are all doing ok, lots of love and baby dust xxxx


----------



## eleny

Hi girls! Good luck to all you with embies on board! I'm looking to start egg sharing, have an appointment in sept, bit nervous! Any advice?!
Can't remember who it was who had the bfp but I had bleeding through the early stages when I was pregnant with my twins was down at early pregnancy sooooo many times! But they were ok and are now boisterous 3 year olds! Some of the blood was brown but some was red so try not to panic if you see anyway and the sickness is a good sign! 

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## eleny

P.s anyone else looking to start in sept? X


----------



## donnaw

Hi ladies x 

Hope its ok to join, im down regging at the moment and have baseline scan wed ready for ec sept 10th x 

Were egg sharing and hoping for lots of eggs to be able to share xx

Cant wait for ec and beyond!

Clinic have been fab I'm at crgw (can't work out how to put all this pink under my profile like all of u lol)

Take care Donna xx love xx


----------



## dingle123

Hi eleny and donnaw,

I was expecting to be done and dusted with my treatment by now but it looks like I'll be more than likely stimming early Sept... so looks like we will be cycle buddies!

Lots of luck to to you both xx


----------



## everydayisagift

I was meant to have started in July but didn't start till aug so I will be having stimms injections and EC/ET and 2ww in sept 

Keeping my fingers crossed for the BFP news to be coming soon from the 2ww ladies


----------



## everydayisagift

Day 6 of DRing for me today and have my withdrawel bleed which is all good getting my lining nice and thin ready to start stimms in 2 day time 

Hows everyone else doing ?


----------



## dingle123

Sukem/Hubba/Sugar - how are you 2ww ladies doing xx


----------



## sugarsweet

struggling this is the hardest part of ivf by far   i have now become a mrs goggle addict hope you are well x


----------



## donnaw

Everydayisagift I've got baseline wed so I'm hoping to start stimms too! We should be cycle buddies lol

Ladies hope ur all good xx


----------



## Suke M

Hey ladies, hope you are well.

I am still testing daily and getting negative results, but not too worried as some very strange things are happening. My eldest cat who is a complete mummy's girl has become my constant shadow. She can normally be found on my side of the bed during the day, but for the last two days has not been more than a meter from me.  Even when I went to the front garden to pick herbs, she was there and she never does that. I go for a shower and she waits in the bathroom. She has always been 'my' cat as got her during a previuos relationship, but clingy is and understatement.

I also have a sudden sweet tooth. I am the type of person that prefers two starters to a pud and while cooking earlier today asked hubby to see if we had chocolate biscuits. I've eaten a cake, two boxes of malteasers and angel delight. 


Amm hoping these are all good signs. along with the constant peeing!

Beta blood test friday so not ling now.  Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Donna82

Suke m...... Funny you should say that, my cat is the same.

He has always been my cat but since getting my BFP he is constantly on my lap.

The do say cats sense pregnancy, let's hope in your case it's a good sign.

Fingers crossed x


----------



## everydayisagift

Donnaw - that's great news Hun do you have a date for your first stimms scan ?


----------



## donnaw

My baseline is wed and hoping they will tell me all is well to start stimms x


----------



## hubba_bubba

Hi Everyone!! Glad everyone is doing well. I hate this 2ww! Only 5 more sleeps till OTD. My boobs are so sore today my nipples feel like someone has sand papered them! Ouch! But then again that could be the progesterone - its hard to know what's real and what's not! I'm tired all the time! But I'm just trying to get through one day at a time, and try and keep off google! I'd love to test early but think it will head f&@k me if it's a negative and then have hope wondering if it will be a positive in a few more days etc..

Hope all you lovely ladies are coping ok, and Suke M that is funny about your cat- I wish I had one lol sounds promising!

Fingers crossed for all of you! Good luck also for the lovely Dingle for your scan tomorrow xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Mwah! Thanks lovely!  

I have EVERYTHING crossed for Sat! And when I hear your good news I shall have to admit defeat and go purchase some spirulina  

Xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Dingle - how did appointment go ?


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> Dingle - how did appointment go ?


Went well - phew! Back on the sniffing and back for another scan on Monday - starting stimming on the 11th yipeeee


----------



## everydayisagift

Well 2night I start Stimms injections WOW that's come round quick !


----------



## Suke M

Hey all

*Hubba *& *Sugarsweet *- how are you coping? OTD is so close now eek!              

*Everyday *- Good luck for tonight. You'll be at EC before you know it xx

AFM - Negative test again this morning. I am sure these cheapies are not working, the result may be correct, but never having had a positive I can't check them. They are supposed to be sensitive at 10mIU, but does that mean it really is a negative and this hasn't worked? DH and I were really hoping it was just MF issue and that it would all be OK as soon as fertilisation occurred and the embies were back inside me. I hate the 2ww!


----------



## dingle123

Suke -


----------



## Donna82

Suke m..... Don't give up yet it's still early.

I keep telling sugar sweet the same.

On test day definitely use a 1st response not a cheapy one.

Fingers crossed for all on 2ww x


----------



## hubba_bubba

Suke M said:


> Hey all
> 
> *Hubba *& *Sugarsweet *- how are you coping? OTD is so close now eek!
> 
> *Everyday *- Good luck for tonight. You'll be at EC before you know it xx
> 
> AFM - Negative test again this morning. I am sure these cheapies are not working, the result may be correct, but never having had a positive I can't check them. They are supposed to be sensitive at 10mIU, but does that mean it really is a negative and this hasn't worked? DH and I were really hoping it was just MF issue and that it would all be OK as soon as fertilisation occurred and the embies were back inside me. I hate the 2ww!


Good Morning Everyone,

Suke - I still think it is too early to test, I know some people may get a positive early however everyone is different, your body may take a little longer to detect the HCG.. I have been so tempted to test early but Im going to try and wait till Saturday.. OMG! When do you test hun Sat or Sun? Are you going in for a blood test?

How are you sugar, are you stll having spotting? Hope you are ok not long for you now hunni.

Everyday - pleased that you are starting stimms tonight its all go go go for you now! How exciting!!

Dingle - hope you are well and enjoying sniffing lol, so pleased for you hun. Holland and Barrett have an offer on the Spirulina at the moment, buy one get one half price. Im going to get some more today. So good for you 

To anyone ive missed im sorry and I hope you are all doing great!

I am getting more and more nervous about Saturday, I so want this to have worked but what will be, will be.. Have not had any spotting or anything or any cervical mucas that people talk of (sorry if TMI) My symptoms could all very well be progesterone related.. I still have sore boobies, cramping off and on (please dont let it be AF . I am peeing loads and always thirsty... But who knows if its real or progesterone I really wouldnt like to say... 
Its raining today and I have a day off so going to be a lazy so and so and watch films in bed... housework can wait till later this afternoon!

Lots of love and baby dust to all of you.. Stay strong and positive... xxxxx


----------



## dingle123

HB - you are a bloody trouper for not testing early! Really hope I have your will power when my turn comes around. You're on hols now yes? Hope you're resting up xx


----------



## hubba_bubba

Hey Dingle, 

I am on my 3 days off, back to work Fri Sat and Sun.. Thats why I kinda wanted to test early so I could prepare myself for bad news and so I wouldnt be sad at work if it was a neg - but then I read that women have tested neg a day or 2 before their official OTD and then tested positive on the OTD.. Why put yourself through unneccessary heartache? Thats how I am looking at it. But everyone is different..

How are you feeling? I am being lazy today. Been up since 6 but still in my PJs lol. Havent done this in ages but I have the day to myself and just fancy having a slob day hahaha. 

Hope you are well bet you are buzzing - this time next month you will prob be a few days post EC wow. It will be here before you know it!! x


----------



## dingle123

There is a lady on here called Jo who tested negative on actually OTD, understandably, was devastated. Starting preparing herself to investigate adoption....and from memory....had a positive 5 days later! She is now pregnant with twins. The body can be such a funny thing so I plan to take everything with a pinch of salt.

Haha also still in pjs  

I have been switching between here, housework (zzz), **.....no doubt The Housewives of OC will feature later!!  

May go for a walk - my OD nurse told me yesterday that I need to stop stressing so much...

How is your DP doing? I keep forgetting how hard it can be for the non bio Mum. Xx


----------



## Suke M

_I apologise for the info in advance..._

*Hubba *- I wish I had your will power to stay away from POAS! My OTD is Friday so only a couple days. My boobs are heavy, fuller and several blue veins appeared yesterday and the areola is darker with the actual nipple being slightly more erect than normal (which I've had since 2 days after ET). Although they are very sensitive I've not had itchy nipples which friends of mine who conceived naturally had before their missed period. I am thirsty, constantly peeing and as I am using crinone have no idea about CM as I am all clogged up with cottage cheese (sorry for really gross TMI). I have woken up with a slight feeling of nausea for the past 4 days, but have blamed the side effects of crinone and wanting breakfast. The only things that made my wonder is the really sweet tooth and my cat being clingy, but both seem to have subsided since the weekend. Although I am testing daily, I don't feel that I am getting any real answers as I have lost faith in the tests. Will be doing my last CB test on Friday before the blood test, but am considering buying a FR one to make doubly sure.

Lots of PMA being sent your way xxx


----------



## hubba_bubba

Dingle - Haha glad Im not the only one being lazy today lol. I love days like this, just been downstairs for a hot choc and some brazil nuts, starting to like them a lot, couldnt stand them at first!! Walking is really good when DR to help you feel more relaxed, when you get to the latter stages of stimming its a no no, well I went for a 5 mile walk and it took me a couple of hours, I couldnt go very fast as the faster I went the more I could feel my ovaries and it creeped me out lol. Was the weirdest sensation. 
DP has been amazing through all of this, (although her nails are down to the wick lol) - I dont know how she puts up with me sometimes as I have been a bit snappy lately and i feel so awful for it cos I cant help it! She has been fabulous. It must be hard on them as they are feeling every emotion that we are but have to support us as well! I am lucky to have her. How is your DP? 

Suke M - I think all your symptoms sound promising, try and not look into things too much.. Asda have the First Response tests down to £6.00 - (I nearly bought one yesterday but put it back before I got to the till lol) Maybe you should treat yourself to that and test tomorrow perhaps? I wouldnt worry Im sure everything is fine and its just the tests that you are using. It is really only very early days and people normally dont even suspect they are pregnant until week 5. Just try and not think about it too much, I know its hard and easier said than done.. My cramps are getting worse today but hey ho Im just going to hope for the best and if it doesnt work then theres always a next time... Im hoping that this is my time though I really do.. Are you having cramps still? 

I havent been putting the progesterone up my front bottom (sorry ladies if TMI) cos it was far too messy for my liking - I just do it up the jacksie instead.. I know its gross and it grossed me out to begin with but its less mess.. so made me think that maybe your body dissolves it better up the back end....I still use gloves though hahahahaha x No one warned me about that part of the treatment!

I am not going in for a blood test as far as I know, they gave me a clear blue plus test and told me to test on the 1st Sept and then ring the clinic on the Monday with the result, maybe at that point they will ask me to come in for a blood test I really dont know as I didnt even ask lol. 

Hope you are ok, keep your chin up and treat yourself to something nice today. Be kind to yourself and whatever you do, dont lose hope please. xxxxxx


----------



## sugarsweet

hi girls no I'm not coping at all i had a massive panic attack last nite and had to take a diazpam which i have not took since ET although the Doctor told me its OK to take because i have been on them for 7 years i still feel guilty to crumbling and takeing one   i never thought i would find it so hard i have had a headache for the last 3 days and keep going dizzy all due to stress, i did wake up at 3.30am feeling sickish and eating left over Chinese, but I'm still convinced it has not worked suke m i also done a hpt test today and it was negative (sorry Donna85)  i know i gave in but I'm not gonna test to Friday now promise, any way wishing us 2ww lots of luck for otd, good luck dingle hope you have a smooth cycle and every one else who I've missed hope your all well x


----------



## Donna82

Lol Claire....

It's still early so tests don't mean nothing yet.... 

Oh and now you have made me want chinese lol x


----------



## hubba_bubba

sugarsweet said:


> hi girls no I'm not coping at all i had a massive panic attack last nite and had to take a diazpam which i have not took since ET although the Doctor told me its OK to take because i have been on them for 7 years i still feel guilty to crumbling and takeing one  i never thought i would find it so hard i have had a headache for the last 3 days and keep going dizzy all due to stress, i did wake up at 3.30am feeling sickish and eating left over Chinese, but I'm still convinced it has not worked suke m i also done a hpt test today and it was negative (sorry Donna85)  i know i gave in but I'm not gonna test to Friday now promise, any way wishing us 2ww lots of luck for otd, good luck dingle hope you have a smooth cycle and every one else who I've missed hope your all well x


Awww hunni, big hugs to you... Dont you dare feel guilty, it is important that you are ok and you have got to do what you need to to make yourself feel better. This whole thing is so so so hard it really is but you will come out the other end so much stronger that I can assure you of. Like Suke M said, I too have learnt so much about myself since starting the whole process and going through this journey. It is the 2ww that is one of the hardest parts..

I know everyone says stay positive etc but it is true, the more negative you think the more unhappy you will feel. Honestly the human mind is a funny thing... Have you ever heard of the power of positive thinking/visualisation? Well apparently the more you believe in something the greater the chance of it becoming real.. I know im rambling.. I just hope you are ok and please dont feel guilty.

No more testing either it aint good to put yourself through unneccessary heartache.

Here for you anytime if you need an ear, just PM me. Chin up xxxx


----------



## sugarsweet

HUBBA-bubba thank you I'm a emotional mess i just read that and bust out crying while yes Donna munching on prawn cracker's yum yum lol x ive gone from felling all kinds of emotions  and every thing today is making me cry today silly me oh well i really need to sleep the day a way x


----------



## Suke M

Oh *Sugar*, try to stay positive honey. My wobbles are because I am desperate to know what is going on and to not beleive what the cheap HPT are telling me. I really want to be pregnant and am doing a CD every night to help me stay calm (just think what I would be like without hypnotherapy!) We are all wishing you the best outcome possible and if you have to take a little medical help to feel a little better, no one can ever judge you as we are all here because we need a little bit of science to help us become parents. I was on anti-depressants for many years following my divorce and it was only because I wanted to try for a baby that I came off them. The docs told me it was better to have me on them while pregnant, than not on them and unhappy as my emotions will effect the baby more.

I am a mental bird so am testing everyday, but that works for me even if I am paranoid and over analysing. I do that with every thing already and so there is not much difference other than having my heart so involved with this particular outcome.

If you need to cry, cry as it is what you need to do. Let it all out and feel better for it. If you want to eat Chinese (as I now do) then do so as your body is telling you what it needs. Sending lots of hugs and good luck for OTD xxxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Update from me 

First stimms injection done all went well


----------



## hubba_bubba

everydayisagift said:


> Update from me
> 
> First stimms injection done all went well


Woo hoo well done everyday!! &#128515; they aren't as bad as you think once you get going!
Hope you grow lots of great follies hunni xx


----------



## donnaw

Everyday started mine today too! (29/0 were officially cycle buddies xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck to all the ladies who's OTD is today  xxx


----------



## dingle123

Hope jabbing is going well, everyday and Donna.


----------



## hubba_bubba

Morning Everyone! Hope everyone is doing well how atelier you Suke M and Sugar? Getting close now!!

Only 2 more sleeps till OTD.. Feeling much brighter this morning had a bit of an emotional day yesterday as I had bad cramping and thought AF was deffo on the way but it seems to have calmed down now. Been so tempted to test early as usual lol but haven't yet caved in so looks like I will be hanging on in there until sat. 

Hope everyone else is doing well how are you Dingle are you feeling any effects from DR yet? 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## hubba_bubba

atelier? Meant to say are, lol damn iPhone! X


----------



## dingle123

hubba_bubba said:


> Morning Everyone! Hope everyone is doing well how atelier you Suke M and Sugar? Getting close now!!
> 
> Only 2 more sleeps till OTD.. Feeling much brighter this morning had a bit of an emotional day yesterday as I had bad cramping and thought AF was deffo on the way but it seems to have calmed down now. Been so tempted to test early as usual lol but haven't yet caved in so looks like I will be hanging on in there until sat.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well how are you Dingle are you feeling any effects from DR yet?
> 
> Xxxxxxxx


Morning! I feel bloody amazing - I think it's because I am so happy to be off the mini pill - seriously made me an emotional wreck! From memory I do recall a week in being really snappy and unreasonable on Synarel...poor Wife hehe! I am just so happy to be moving forward! It really must be true what people say about time flying after starting stimms....it seems like only yesterday YOU started stimming and now you're 2 sleeps away! What are you going to use to test? I have a good feeling!

Just realised how many exclamation marks I used in that response 

*Suke* - how are you doing lady? One sleep 

*Sugar* - hope you're not being too hard on yourself - this is such an emotional journey. Xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

donnaw said:


> Everyday started mine today too! (29/0 were officially cycle buddies xx


It's great to have someone having treatment bang on the same time as me I wonder if we will have our scans and EC on the same day


----------



## dingle123

hubba_bubba said:


> atelier? Meant to say are, lol damn iPhone! X


A poor workman never blames his tools...


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> donnaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyday started mine today too! (29/0 were officially cycle buddies xx
> 
> 
> 
> It's great to have someone having treatment bang on the same time as me I wonder if we will have our scans and EC on the same day
Click to expand...

It IS nice - you'll probably be on the 2ww together. I don't think anyone in egg sharing wll be on the 2ww the same time as me!


----------



## hubba_bubba

dingle123 said:


> hubba_bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone! Hope everyone is doing well how atelier you Suke M and Sugar? Getting close now!!
> 
> Only 2 more sleeps till OTD.. Feeling much brighter this morning had a bit of an emotional day yesterday as I had bad cramping and thought AF was deffo on the way but it seems to have calmed down now. Been so tempted to test early as usual lol but haven't yet caved in so looks like I will be hanging on in there until sat.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well how are you Dingle are you feeling any effects from DR yet?
> 
> Xxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Morning! I feel bloody amazing - I think it's because I am so happy to be off the mini pill - seriously made me an emotional wreck! From memory I do recall a week in being really snappy and unreasonable on Synarel...poor Wife hehe! I am just so happy to be moving forward! It really must be true what people say about time flying after starting stimms....it seems like only yesterday YOU started stimming and now you're 2 sleeps away! What are you going to use to test? I have a good feeling!
> 
> Just realised how many exclamation marks I used in that response
> 
> *Suke* - how are you doing lady? One sleep
> 
> *Sugar* - hope you're not being too hard on yourself - this is such an emotional journey. Xxx
Click to expand...

I know!! It has really flown over! Cant believe it is the 30th August today! Started DR on the 20th July doesnt feel like 2 mins ago! I am so glad you are feeling fantastic Im over the moon for you! Dont lose that feeling keep staying as positive as possible, and make sure you are stocked up on milk/eggs/chicken (protein) ready for stimms. Just drink drink drink your milk. Whether or not it works I dont know but once I started upping the protein my follies took off after an initial slow start, I think if I did all those from day one I maybe would have produced more eggs, Im not regretful though I still got 11 and they said they were all mature and good quality which is the main thing I guess, sorry to ramble lol...

The clinic gave me one clear blue plus pregnancy test, but going to get DP to buy another one as well just to have 2 to compare with.. Havent been asked to go to the clinic for a beta test but Im thinking once I phone in with the result if its positve they may ask me to come in for bloods, it is something I didnt ask... Ive heard that the first response tests are pretty good, but dont know are they all the same do you know?? Never done a pregnancy test before lol.

What are your plans for today? x


----------



## hubba_bubba

dingle123 said:


> everydayisagift said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donnaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyday started mine today too! (29/0 were officially cycle buddies xx
> 
> 
> 
> It's great to have someone having treatment bang on the same time as me I wonder if we will have our scans and EC on the same day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It IS nice - you'll probably be on the 2ww together. I don't think anyone in egg sharing wll be on the 2ww the same time as me!
Click to expand...

There might not be but we are all here for you and you can keep us updated daily! xxx


----------



## dingle123

I am definitely ready to protein myself up! Milk (I actually quite like milk), chicken, water, brazil nuts....going to give it my best shot. Also have the hot water bottle to hand!

I think having two to compare is a good idea - I don't think you guys will sleep Friday night! Are you finding out about your receipient? I have probably ask you before but can't remember! 

Today is an admin day. Angela was made executor to my Fathers will and there is SO much to deal with...and she can't really do it from work today. So I'll be attempting to close down his business today and speak to his accountant. Good job I'm a Personal Assistant by trade! Is today your last day off? What will you be doing to keep yourself busy? Have a good one


----------



## dingle123

hubba_bubba said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everydayisagift said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donnaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyday started mine today too! (29/0 were officially cycle buddies xx
> 
> 
> 
> It's great to have someone having treatment bang on the same time as me I wonder if we will have our scans and EC on the same day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It IS nice - you'll probably be on the 2ww together. I don't think anyone in egg sharing wll be on the 2ww the same time as me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There might not be but we are all here for you and you can keep us updated daily! xxx
Click to expand...

And I really appreciate that  xxx


----------



## Donna82

Hubba bubba....

1st response are the better test for testing early as they pick up lower levels of hcg x


----------



## everydayisagift

Dingle - I might not be cycling at same time as you Hun but I will sure be here every step of the way Hun


----------



## Suke M

Morning ladies

Just a quickie as it is EOM payment run for me today, but as many of you have been bored by my daily POAS behaviour and paranoia, thought I would give an update today as well.  Although OTD is tomorrow, I decided that I started so I would finish and do the cheap tests daily.  The faintest of faint lines appeared this morning, I checked it about 6 times and got hubby to check twice and we both agreed, although faint, there is definitely a line.

Lets hope that it is not a fluke and that tomorrow confirms it


----------



## dingle123

Already cheered over in egg share but shall do so again, hooray!!!


----------



## hubba_bubba

dingle123 said:


> I am definitely ready to protein myself up! Milk (I actually quite like milk), chicken, water, brazil nuts....going to give it my best shot. Also have the hot water bottle to hand!
> 
> I think having two to compare is a good idea - I don't think you guys will sleep Friday night! Are you finding out about your receipient? I have probably ask you before but can't remember!
> 
> Today is an admin day. Angela was made executor to my Fathers will and there is SO much to deal with...and she can't really do it from work today. So I'll be attempting to close down his business today and speak to his accountant. Good job I'm a Personal Assistant by trade! Is today your last day off? What will you be doing to keep yourself busy? Have a good one


Oh my sounds like you do have a busy day planned.Must not be the easiest things to do, hope you are ok 

Again, I am having another laid back day, DP is in at work today and its my last day off so im going to make the most of it, its not often I am lazy, before treatment I used to be a gym junkie and serial shopper but lately Im like a little old lady in my slippers with crosswords and hot chocolates lol. I love it though. Back to work tomorrow for 3 days... Although I am desperate to test on saturday I dont know whether to hold off until the Monday for when Im off work.. But Im sure whatever the outcome I will be ok at work...

Keeping myself busy reading and catching up on programmes. lol. Hope everything goes ok for you today with everything. xxxxxxxx

SUKE - That is great news keeping everything crossed for you!!

DONNA - Thank you I will deffo get a 1st response as well!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Suke keeping my fingers crossed you get your BFP tomorrow


----------



## everydayisagift

2nd injection done I cant believe how hard it is to get the needle into my skin it must be really tough


----------



## dingle123

*Suke* - welllll?


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> *Suke* - welllll?


That's what I logged on for


----------



## Suke M

Oh ladies, the power I have! Shall I make you wait? hmmm...

Well, I've not yet had the 'official' result from my blood test, but after a forest of pee sticks this morning I am pleased to say that every single test showed positive.  My clinic have booked the scan (25th Sept) on the basis that so many urine tests are unlikely to be wrong, but will call me later with the beta test results.  I don't see the test being wrong as morning sickness has turned up today too.  I have never been so pleased to feel so sick! 

Thanks for all your support, you have been my world and life-line!


----------



## dingle123

*Suke!* - so, so pleased for you and your DP.


----------



## dingle123

Also...what are your thoughts now on finding out about your receipient? Xx


----------



## Suke M

dingle123 said:


> Also...what are your thoughts now on finding out about your receipient? Xx


I don't feel much different to be honest. I have always wished them luck as they have helped my dream come true, but don't feel an overwhelming need to find out if they are pregnant too. Perhaps I am just a selfish person, but I really am just so pleased that we hit the jackpot first time. Maybe once I have a child I may feel different and want to know if there is a genetic sibling, but for now, I hope they are as happy as me.


----------



## dingle123

Not selfish at all


----------



## dingle123

*Hubba!* - back to work today? Hope it's not too blah. One sleep!!! 

I'm always up early so ** me and let me know your good news! Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Think I'd feel the same x



Suke M said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also...what are your thoughts now on finding out about your receipient? Xx
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel much different to be honest. I have always wished them luck as they have helped my dream come true, but don't feel an overwhelming need to find out if they are pregnant too. Perhaps I am just a selfish person, but I really am just so pleased that we hit the jackpot first time. Maybe once I have a child I may feel different and want to know if there is a genetic sibling, but for now, I hope they are as happy as me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Suke M

It's confirmed!   with an HCG level of 210


----------



## everydayisagift

Suke M said:


> It's confirmed!  with an HCG level of 210


----------



## hubba_bubba

Suke M said:


> It's confirmed!  with an HCG level of 210


Wow CONGRATS Suke M that is the best news I've heard all day! Sounds like twins or triplets to me  so happy for you hun... Hope i will be as lucky! Xxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats that's brilliant news hope I am as lucky x



Suke M said:


> It's confirmed!  with an HCG level of 210


----------



## everydayisagift

3rd injection done 

I can't get over that I have to really push the needle into my belly (and it hurts doing it) I thought it was meant to be easy and pain free 

Or is my skin tough ? 

I now have 3 needle marks on my belly  

Never had any needle marks when I cycled last time when I had a pre filled pen one


----------



## Donna82

I found that pinching an inch of belly helped with getting the needle in x


----------



## eleny

Suke, congratulations! Everyday, pinching an inch helped me last time too! Hope everyone is ok. X


----------



## everydayisagift

Donna82 said:


> I found that pinching an inch of belly helped with getting the needle in x


Have been pinching a very big inch of baby belly


----------



## shenagh1

everyday u could try ur thigh tomorrow and see if it makes any difference it doesntt mater stimm wise where between those two places u do it fx  it helps I ended up doing my thigh because it was do easy doing it with gonal f!! 

dunno who it was asked me and I'm still having to use my phone so want search h but we were asked how many blasts we wanted back but after a long discussion about risks and odds and blah blah we decided to have the best one put back and nt  be too selfish just to give this one a chance

so I guess today then means we are 1dp5dpt ?? is that right? should I feel anything or notice anything over next few days? xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Shenagh -

Hope this helps 


This is what happens in a day 3 transfer : 

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins - the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 


This is what happens in a day 5 transfer : 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## shenagh1

thanks everyday I have that email list saved actually but I'm panicing more about what symptoms etc I should be feeling xx


----------



## dingle123

Shenagh - how are you feeling today? Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Shenagh - how are you feeling today? Xx


Was thinking the same thing how's the 2ww going ? When's your OTD ?


----------



## shenagh1

Hey girls I was just posting on the other thread... I'm driving myself loolaa and I promised I wouldn't...
OTD is the 8/9/12 and then 2 days later again if negative but I was saying in the other thread one minute I feel fine and no pain then I get worried thinking I should b feeling something then when I do boy is it sore lol like stabbing pains and cramping although af is just around the corner lol

Nice thing but it breaks my heart sometimes is my dh.. Yesterday morning I wakened to him talking to my tummy, it will devastate him just as much if nothing happens BUT I'm trying to stay positive and keep my little pic of it with me all the time xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Shenagh - 8th sept don't seem that long to wait WOW 

That's me in London now for rest of treatment,lucky my m & d live 20 mins away so me and my DS are staying with them while DF stays at home coz of work


----------



## hubba_bubba

Hi Everyone,

Just an update - I did my test yesterday and it's a BFP!! We are both over the moon! I know it's early days yet but am just thrilled to have got this far!

So to any of you in the 2ww don't worry if you get no 'symptoms' just let it happen! Good luck to all of you xxxxx


----------



## dingle123

x 2


----------



## everydayisagift

Hubba bubba


----------



## shenagh1

Hubba bubba xx

Every fx     I know it's coming up soo soon xx


----------



## Donna82

Congratulations hubba bubba : D


----------



## Suke M

Well done Hubba, that's brilliant news. YAY!!!!!!! x


----------



## hubba_bubba

Thanks everyone! How are you feeling Suke M? We have another wait now until scan! Can't wait though!


----------



## cocobella

Congratulations Hubba bubba 
I agree the wait for the scan is definitely going to be a long one!


----------



## Suke M

*Hubba *- As long as there are symptoms, I am doing ok. I have 3 weeks to wait for my scan and it seems like an eternity, but fingers crossed, all will be well and it will be worth the wait. I have also joined the 'waiting for early scan' thread to help cope with the wait, but for now, hubby and I are revelling in being pregnant for the first time. When is your scan?


----------



## everydayisagift

Scan went ok lining is 6.9mm their are around 6 follies on right side around 6-8mm and on left 4 smaller ones 
I was due to have a scan Wed & Fri but as follies haven't grown that much might have next scan on fri and stay on 225 I might get a email to tell me this if this will be the case if not i have been booked in for next scan on wed if I don't hear from clinic then that's appointment stands it's done to result OD blood test and want DR says so hopefully will hear later today 

Bit peed off really that my body hasnt done as well as I thought and it looks like all rough dates fr scans/EC/ET will change which is a pain as staying in London until treatment is over


----------



## hubba_bubba

Suke M said:


> *Hubba *- As long as there are symptoms, I am doing ok. I have 3 weeks to wait for my scan and it seems like an eternity, but fingers crossed, all will be well and it will be worth the wait. I have also joined the 'waiting for early scan' thread to help cope with the wait, but for now, hubby and I are revelling in being pregnant for the first time. When is your scan?


I feel the same hun- my scan is on the 24th, so excited and nervous at the same time. I wonder if both have implanted or just the one.. You had 2 put back too didnt you so you could be having twins!!

Everyday- stock up on lots of milk and protein keep your tummy warm with a hot water bottle. How did you respond the first time round? X


----------



## dingle123

*Hubba* - really hope the 24th flies by for you both!


----------



## everydayisagift

Another update from me 

Got a call from clinic I am to up my menopur to 300 from 225 and drop the nasal spray to one sniff twice a day from two sniff twice a day 

And have another scan on wed


----------



## shenagh1

Everyday I wrot,e to u on the other thread about sprays that's what they had me do too!! You will notice a BIG difference now esp in the cm end I had to wear a panty liner after a day or too sorry tmi, but the sprays stopped the "dryness" xx


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> Everyday I wrot,e to u on the other thread about sprays that's what they had me do too!! You will notice a BIG difference now esp in the cm end I had to wear a panty liner after a day or too sorry tmi, but the sprays stopped the "dryness" xx


Was you on 225 and went up to 300 ?


----------



## shenagh1

No I was 150 up to 225 but the sprays make all the difference I think it didn't take long to catch up once I went downs dose on them I only did the one of them at 11:00 am and then my 3vials at 7pm x


----------



## hubba_bubba

dingle123 said:


> *Hubba* - really hope the 24th flies by for you both!


Thanks sweetness hope the stimms go quick for you it flew over for me! Will be looking out for your updates! Gosh it's so exciting I'll never forget how excited I was starting stimms! Remember to take things easy as well and let your body concentrate on growing lots of follies. Lots of pj days my friend! ;-) x


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> No I was 150 up to 225 but the sprays make all the difference I think it didn't take long to catch up once I went downs dose on them I only did the one of them at 11:00 am and then my 3vials at 7pm x


Let's hope it does the same for me 
How many scans did ou have in the end ?


----------



## shenagh1

everyday  I had four scans in total then a finalone before they told me to trigger and bloods each time  took me just over 2weeks to get from starting stim to trigger  xx


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> everyday I had four scans in total then a finalone before they told me to trigger and bloods each time took me just over 2weeks to get from starting stim to trigger xx


Wow quite a few then I am hoping the increase will allow them to grow well and I will still be ok for EC next week as planed


----------



## dingle123

hubba_bubba said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hubba* - really hope the 24th flies by for you both!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetness hope the stimms go quick for you it flew over for me! Will be looking out for your updates! Gosh it's so exciting I'll never forget how excited I was starting stimms! Remember to take things easy as well and let your body concentrate on growing lots of follies. Lots of pj days my friend! ;-) x
Click to expand...

PJ days you say? Don't mind if I do!


----------



## everydayisagift

Day 6 of stimms and a increased dose to 300 

And 2nights injection really hurt


----------



## everydayisagift

Day 7 of stimms and starting to getting achey pains


----------



## donnaw

Scan yesteray saw a larger folicle on the right and smaller ones on the left, Amanda said to up dose and re-scan tomorrow  

Hoping the hot water bottles and the fact my tummy is swollen are all good signs  

Hope ur all well and moving along with ur tx x


----------



## Suke M

Hello Ladies

How are you all doing?

*Donnaw *- Eat lots of protein too, I found that made a difference between my second and third scan.

*Everyday *- That sounds good. It must be growing. In the end, my ovaries were so swollen I could feel them through my stomach. Wont be long now. Have you tried numbing your skin with an ice-cube before jabbing or pinching the area really hard before as both can help reduce the pain when inserting the needle xx

*Laura *- How are you today?

Everyone else


----------



## sugarsweet

hello Lady's congrate's  to all the bfp's, and sorry to all the bfn's after my bfn i needed a few days to cry and let go. I have had a follow up at the clinic and i have one hatching blast that was froze i have decided to go for FET  which i will be doing on the 27th of september in a natural cycle, they said i could of egg shared again but thought i would give my snow baby a shot first hope you are all well and to my otd partner suke m hope you have 2 healthy baby's in there   xx


----------



## Suke M

Thanks *Sugarsweet*. It is really kind of you to think of me when life has been so unkind to you. Fingers crossed for your snow baby. FET are supposed to be more successful as your body has not gone through so much and therefore in a better place to accept an embryo. Keep us up to date though as you have often been in my thoughts. xx


----------



## everydayisagift

2nd stimms scan went well today lining is 9.5mm and follies are growing some around 12-14mm with rest 10-8mm 12 now in total I am to stay on same dose 300 and I am due back for another scan on fri


----------



## Suke M

*Everyday *- that is a really nice group. What ever you are doing, keep it up xx


----------



## sugarsweet

your welcome suke and i will pop in time to time and keep you up dated i'm now on the FET after bfn board but will let you no how i get on lots of love xx


----------



## shenagh1

everydayisagift said:


> 2nd stimms scan went well today lining is 9.5mm and follies are growing some around 12-14mm with rest 10-8mm 12 now in total I am to stay on same dose 300 and I am due back for another scan on fri


Sounds good everyday :-D keep it up xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Hows your 2ww going shenagh ?


----------



## shenagh1

Slowly losing the will to live....:-/ my cramps have disappeared, boobs fine, no real pain only headache and I'm feelin ratty like af is coming :-( just want someone to say they had the same, also I POAS today ( I know I know) but today should b 11dpo and I'm 6dp5dt so surely something should show but no... BFN x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

im sorry  dont give up hope it still might be x



shenagh1 said:


> Slowly losing the will to live....:-/ my cramps have disappeared, boobs fine, no real pain only headache and I'm feelin ratty like af is coming :-( just want someone to say they had the same, also I POAS today ( I know I know) but today should b 11dpo and I'm 6dp5dt so surely something should show but no... BFN x


----------



## dingle123

sugarsweet said:


> hello Lady's congrate's to all the bfp's, and sorry to all the bfn's after my bfn i needed a few days to cry and let go. I have had a follow up at the clinic and i have one hatching blast that was froze i have decided to go for FET which i will be doing on the 27th of september in a natural cycle, they said i could of egg shared again but thought i would give my snow baby a shot first hope you are all well and to my otd partner suke m hope you have 2 healthy baby's in there  xx


Much love to you - you are being so strong xx

*Shenagh* - not over till the fat lady sings - remind yourself AF symptoms are so close to pregnancy - everything crossed for you, Laura xx


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> Slowly losing the will to live....:-/ my cramps have disappeared, boobs fine, no real pain only headache and I'm feelin ratty like af is coming :-( just want someone to say they had the same, also I POAS today ( I know I know) but today should b 11dpo and I'm 6dp5dt so surely something should show but no... BFN x


That's to early for blasto at least wait till 9pt5dt. Don't loss hope


----------



## donnaw

Well ladies I have 35-40 follies just need to grow them bigger!

My tummy is so swollen but good to know injections are working.

Another scan tomorrow to check on growth 

Hope ur all well xx


----------



## everydayisagift

donnaw said:


> Well ladies I have 35-40 follies just need to grow them bigger!
> 
> My tummy is so swollen but good to know injections are working.
> 
> Another scan tomorrow to check on growth
> 
> Hope ur all well xx


Wow that's a lot no wonder your sore


----------



## Suke M

donnaw said:


> Well ladies I have 35-40 follies just need to grow them bigger!
> 
> My tummy is so swollen but good to know injections are working.
> 
> Another scan tomorrow to check on growth
> 
> Hope ur all well xx


Oh my, that is a bumber crop! 

I had 27 follies with the largest at 25mm and the day before EC my colleagues were commenting on how oddly I was walking (not that I told them why, but it helped pulling a sickie the next day). I couldn't stand up straight and every bump or footstep sent ripples of pain through my ovaries. Be very careful honey as you don't want to knock or bruise them so close to the finish line, but well done. Really well done xx


----------



## donnaw

Thanks suke m x

I've got pcos so expected lots with an Amh of 55.2  

Fingers crossed at scan tomorrow it shows they have grown my tummy is huge lol

I'm keeping them.warm and cosy that's for sure!

Love to everyone xx


----------



## everydayisagift

3rd scan - well the follies are growing but so slow  I have 9 that are a good size at the min i am back for a scan on mon and if follies haven't grown enough EC will be delayed by a few days 
Losing hope already that my body is not working as well as it should be why are my follies growing so slow


----------



## everydayisagift

Well just had phone call from clinic my dose is being upped from 300 to 375 !!! 
Been told my hormone levels are low !!! 

OD nurse is hoping this will get them going !!! 

Really losing hope


----------



## Suke M

*Everyday *- Don't lose hope. Never lose hope! Slow and steady is better than rushing and getting s.h.i.t eggs. It may take you a little longer, but it is the goal that is important, not how quickly you grow follies xx


----------



## dingle123

*Suke* - how you doing lady? Hope you're feeling ok xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Not feeling t o good today keep having moments when  i cant stop   and staying with my mum is not very relaxing and in a way is more stressful


----------



## Suke M

Morning All

*Dingle *- Thank you for asking after me. I have had a rather busy few days with work as there is a huge exhibition, but my boss kindly let me leave early (5.30pm) yesterday and said that I didn't have to do the rest of the show, YAY! I am still knackered as not had a day off since last weekend, but at least I am back in the office rather than having to travel 2 hours to Earls Court each day. As for the more important part of my life, I am counting down the days to my scan and trying to keep positive about it all. I worry that I have overdone it, but also realise that I've not done anything silly so there is no reason for me to panic. How are you?

*Everyday *- No one can ever tell you how hard it is to do this. Your emotions are pulled from one extreme to another because of the drugs you are pumping into your body. Give in to the side-effects and cry if that's how you feel. It is so hard and being away from your own creature comforts, try to take time to just have a lay down so you can be away from people and listen to your own thoughts. You will get through all this and it will be worth it.


----------



## donnaw

Well follies are growing but still need a bit longer  

Another scan in Wed and ec poss Friday or Monday xx


----------



## dingle123

*donnaw* - good luck for scan tomorrow 

*Suke* - it must be very difficult to get the balance with not overdoing it and also trying to maintain a normal life! 

I'm all good thanks - finally start tomorrow, yey


----------



## everydayisagift

Y'day scan showed 8 at 14mm so I have enough to egg share 
I also have 2 at 13mm 1 at 10mm & 4 at 9mm got told the 10 & 9 might not make it in time for EC but the 2 at 13mm will be ok (nurse told me the follies grow at mm a day) So I am back for  ANOTHER scan number 5 on wed and hope I have a few more follies ready I am staying on the same dose 375IU


----------



## Suke M

*Dingle *- Woo hoo for tomorrow lady xx

*Everyday *- I have posted on the other Egg Share thread, but can't express how much I believe that it really is quality over quantity. I had 27 good sized follies and _stupidly _expected about 30 eggs. Well I got 13, of which only ten were mature and out of my five, only three fertilised. I am now pregnant (it is so strange to say "I am pregnant") after having two embies put back and had no frosties available. I was really disappointed as I thought there would be more eggs and we'd have some frozen embryos for another go. Having been through it now, I have a much better understanding of the process and my body and you are better off with a few good ones than lots of immature eggs and sore ovaries which could delay treatment if it turns to OHSS. Slow and steady and quality all the way honey x

*Donna *- Eeek so close for you now also. Fingers crossed that EC is Friday and then you have the w/end to recover xx

Love to you all xx


----------



## Suke M

*Dingle *- D-Day is here honey!


----------



## dingle123

Heehee thanks Lady!   xxxxx


----------



## hubba_bubba

Yippee!!!! Countdown is over Laura woo hoo it's your turn now! X


----------



## everydayisagift

Update from me  - After scan number 5 i am finally ready for EC !!!!!!!
On mon i only had 8 follies that were 14mm or over (which is the size they need to be for EC) Well today i have 16 follies at 14mm and over No wonder i have been so uncomfortable the past 2 days So EC is fri 

I am so happy as i have been really down in the dumps the last few days


----------



## donnaw

I'm.devastated my right ovary isn't growing so they have abandoned my cycle  

Got to have a period ans start all over again, can't tell u how upset I am


----------



## everydayisagift

donnaw said:


> I'm.devastated my right ovary isn't growing so they have abandoned my cycle
> 
> Got to have a period ans start all over again, can't tell u how upset I am


reply on other thread sending lots of


----------



## shenagh1

Donna and everyday replied on other thread..

Just posting an update here too 

Had my 2nd hcg this morning 48hrs after first and it's went from 376-1087!! Scary stuff lol the nurse said she thinks my little single blast could well have split but if not its a very strong bubba lol

Quick question... Any one experienced cramps or sharp pains in uterus and ovary area during early weeks? Xx


----------



## dingle123

hubba_bubba said:


> Yippee!!!! Countdown is over Laura woo hoo it's your turn now! X


Let's hope the time flies as quickly as it seemed for you


----------



## everydayisagift

Just done my Ovitrelle Injection  

Yeahhh DRUG FREE day 2morrow


----------



## everydayisagift

EC today


----------



## everydayisagift

EC all done  

Very very sore (I am a wimp) 

13 eggs were collected 

When do we find out how many were mature for both of us ? As I see this being spoken about this on here 
Never had this last time as got 14eggs and all were fine to inject


----------



## donnaw

Congrats on the ec, was thinking of u xxw


----------



## everydayisagift

donnaw said:


> Congrats on the ec, was thinking of u xxw


Thank you Hun

How are you ? Silly question I know x


----------



## everydayisagift

Update from me 

Had a email out of 7 eggs i got 6 have been injected today so keeping my fingers crossed i still have 6 2morrow


----------



## Suke M

Well done Everyday. Hope they get jiggy with it tonight xx


----------



## everydayisagift

HAD THE CALL

Had 7 eggs -6 were mature and injected
Result on day 1 
4 eggs doing well
1 was abnormal 
1 didn't survive the ICSI

ET is booked for Mon 17th 9.30am I will only get a call at 8.30am on mon if all 4 are doing well and 2 can't be picked out to be put back on day 3 then they will go to blasto 
I would like  a day 3 transfer tho


----------



## shenagh1

Everyday that's a great number Hun... Good luck for next week and don't worry about the days they really do know best about when to put them back so let them see how well they do x


----------

